# Saturated Salt Nitric



## newman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello forum. I'm new here and was needing help with the method of Saturated Salt Nitric for leaching gold. Could someone share the formula and also will this solution leach platinum as well? I tried the search method but it turned up no results. Thanks in advance..newman...


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 1, 2012)

A whole 6 mins of searching huh?


----------



## newman (Jun 1, 2012)

No need to be rude. How many ways can it be typed in? I know only of three ways to type it and I can do that in under 6 mins. If my question isn't welcome then I will gladly take it off. Sorry to have bothered the forum!

edit...You know, that really ticked me off. If you cant reply without being rude then just don't reply.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 1, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3...&p=126667&hilit=saturated+salt+nitric#p126667

I typed in saturated salt nitric. After getting past our 3 posts it was 7 posts down.

Enjoy.


----------



## newman (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I just typed it in again and got the same results you did. When I first typed it is it said "no suitable matches were found" Maybe I did something wrong the first time. I'm sorry for the mix up but you do need to be less rude and more patient with people.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 1, 2012)

newman said:


> Well I just typed it in again and got the same results you did. When I first typed it is it said "no suitable matches were found" Maybe I did something wrong the first time. I'm sorry for the mix up but you do need to be less rude and more patient with people.



Corection you need to have more respect when you come into someone elses neighborhood. 

The forum has little patience for new individuals that enter at thier own risk and ask for something without doing the leg work to find the answer they are looking for 1st. Now how many times and different way's did you do your search? 

When you have the experience and knowledge of what you are doing only then can you possibly come on here and try to disrespect a well known and liked forum member. Until then please respect the elders of the forum. Take the chip off your shoulder and prepare yourself for one of the best educations you can get any where on the net in the field of refining precious metal's.

Now in answer to your question this PDF might help you some.

View attachment SSN-Leach.pdf


----------



## newman (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't come here with a chip on my shoulder but came with much respect. I asked a polite question and was given sarcasm in return. Yes this does seem to be a forum with lots of knowledge but I think that has gone to some peoples heads. Someone thinks because they have knowledge they can speak/act they like. That type of behavior is childish. Sorry for defending myself in "your neighborhood". Ill say this. You can close my account/ban me that's fine but I won't stand quiet and let someone disrespect me when I'm being polite. Moderator, fell free to delete this topic since this thread has turned into "this is my stomping ground" versus "I don't like to be disrespected". Also feel free to delete my account if you wan't. You wont get any complaints from me.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2012)

I can see you will not last here. You need to have some patience. I don't feel that you were disrespected. If you are going to be that quick to act like you did with every answer to your questions, then you will probably get banned or ignored. 

If a moderator felt you were disrespected, then they would say so. You are welcome to stay and learn.
You don't have to ask any questions, it is all pretty much laid out here for anyone to learn. But if you get yourself banned, then you will be the one losing out. Its your choice at this point.

Jim


----------



## newman (Jun 1, 2012)

Being new makes all this seem like I'm a troublemaker. That I am not. I do feel that I was given sarcasm while being polite. Yes, you are correct in saying that I was quick to act in a negative way. I will say that I should have just kept quiet and overlooked how I felt I was treated. I apologize for this "quick to act behavior" due to feeling like I was shown sarcasm when I didn't feel that I deserved it. Now that the forum has my apology I think it's time to delete this thread due to to the fact that this soap opera has nothing to do with precious metals refining. Again, I do apologize.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2012)

newman said:


> Being new makes all this seem like I'm a troublemaker. That I am not. I do feel that I was given sarcasm while being polite. Yes, you are correct in saying that I was quick to act in a negative way. I will say that I should have just kept quiet and overlooked how I felt I was treated. I apologize for this "quick to act behavior" due to feeling like I was shown sarcasm when I didn't feel that I deserved it. Now that the forum has my apology I think it's time to delete this thread due to to the fact that this soap opera has nothing to do with precious metals refining. Again, I do apologize.



Lets start all over. A moderator will have to delete the thread, or they may feel that it should stay.
When you see what we have to deal with every day, you will understand why you got the answer that you did. It is nothing personal, so stick around, and alls good.

Jim


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 1, 2012)

newman said:


> No need to be rude. How many ways can it be typed in? I know only of three ways to type it and I can do that in under 6 mins. If my question isn't welcome then I will gladly take it off. Sorry to have bothered the forum!
> 
> edit...You know that really pissed me off. If you cant reply without being rude then just don't reply.



Watch what you write here on the forum you will get kick off here. Thanks Jack


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2012)

Its been settled. We are starting fresh. He didn't go crazy like others have, he deserves a chance to stick around.

Jim


----------



## kurt (Jun 2, 2012)

newman - please understand that we continually get new members here on this forum that come with an attitude that they are "entitled" to having their hand held to learn & be taught the art of refining - meaning they feel they can simply join - start asking questions & get "personal" attention - without spending any of their own time to do research on their own.

The problem with that is that they are asking the same questions that have been asked & answered hundereds of times before - meaning the answers to their question are already here - & so most of the time all they need to do is take time (their own time) to do a little research - instead of "expecting" us to to take our time to answer the same questions we have answered a hundred time before. (please understand we have lives to live outside of this forum)

There are 2 requirements that we ask of new members (1) Read C.M. Hokes book (its a free down load here on the forum) & (2) spend time searching the forum for discussions that have already been talked about.

Then - if you have trouble understanding something &/or want conformation that you understand a proccess correctly &/or run into a problem - we will be more then glad to help you out

If you really want to learn about refining - this is the best place you will ever find - so take some time to search & read the forum - & most important download & read C. M. Hokes book.

Welcome to the forum

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Jun 2, 2012)

if i had a nickle... :lol: newman, you are in a great place to learn all about precious metal recovery and refining. if you hang around long enough you will understand why some of the long time members act the way they do. the search feature can be hard to master. personally, i use the one from lazersteves website. in my opinion it does a much better job.please feel free to read, study and participate all you want to.please download and read a copy of C.M. Hoke's book "refining precious metal waste" here http://www.scribd.com/doc/2815953/Refining-Precious-Metal-Wastes-C-M-Hoke
please try to reserve your questions for when you are truly stuck on a process and after you have read Ms. Hoke's book. that way, when a member gives you an answer, you will understand the answer without it generating two more questions.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 2, 2012)

Geo,
Mega upload is shut down, the link doesn't work.
I think there is a link in Palladium's signature line.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1666

Jim


----------



## newman (Jun 2, 2012)

Forum, you wont have any more negative behavior from me. This forum proves to be a wealth knowledge and I want to apologize again for my negative responses.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a feeling your going to make a good new member as I see you now understand how frustrating repetitive answering of the same questions over and over again can get. The advice to read Hoke is excellent and will let you understand much more of what's been discussed here on the forum, don't forget to check out the safety section here on the forum, we take everyones safety very seriously here, download and read the forum handbooks and while at our own Lazersteve,s site watch his excellent videos or better still buy them, worth very cent.
As a personal comment I'd suggest editing your posts with bad language and replace the words with xxxx, we have readers and members of all ages and both sexes and we try to maintain the forum so that science and refining remain the focus of the threads not bickering between ourselves.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 2, 2012)

Newman, I do not know what your current experience level with chemistry and refining but what I do know is if you follow the instructions and methods detailed by members on this forum you will be successful.

Just for an example. I came here knowing very little about chemistry and nothing about recovery and refining. After much study and research on this forum and no where else, unless suggested by a prominent member, I am currently successfully recovering and refining gold from scrap electronics. I hope to melt my first button soon.

Welcome to what I feel is the best source of information on this subject in the world. I hope to see you succeed soon too!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys did an admirable job in handling this situation, and I thank you for that. Newman is lucky that I wasn't on the board at the time, because he would have been banned, if for no other reason, the language he chose to use. 

It's important for new readers to understand that they can't come here and ask questions when they don't have a clue about refining. As has already been discussed, all that does is lead to more and more questions, generally with answers that aren't really useful because the new guy doesn't have a clue. The hard part is making him understand that's the case. 

I'm going to leave this thread as an example of how a new reader can make a choice to try to understand how this forum works, or, unlike the guy I banned twice (in rapid succession, after re-registering with a different name), who chose to be combative and resort to profanity. That will never work here, nor will such an individual be welcomed back. New readers, here, are tested for their mindset. Get smart mouthed and you fail the test. Respect the mandates set forth, even if you don't agree, and you'll fit in just fine. 

_*Newman*_, I want you to go back to your post and REMOVE anything that even _closely resembles_ vulgarity. I expect that when I check this forum tomorrow night, your post would be satisfactory for a child to read. I'm sick to death with guys that come here and can't control their tongues. I don't want to see even the simple term used to reference a posterior in print on this forum. I am moving towards a strict no tolerance stance, and will ban readers who don't comply. We have an image to uphold on this forum, and it's not going to work if we have morons with loose lips that can't see the need for clear and concise English and good manners. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 2, 2012)

newman said:


> Forum, you wont have any more negative behavior from me. This forum proves to be a wealth knowledge and I want to apologize again for my negative responses.



newman,

I would also like to take this opportunity to apologize to you for my negative response. It was perhaps a bit hasty. I enjoy reading the new and interesting posts here on the forum on almost a daily basis. It seems lately however that the forum has been bombarded with brand new members asking questions to answers that have been discussed literally hundreds of times. This before doing little to no research for themselves. This isn’t the first time I’ve sort of put my foot in my mouth and I’m about four nines positive it won’t be the last. I only hope that you will stick around long enough to maybe one day understand why I responded the way I did. Welcome to the forum.

GC


----------



## rusty (Jun 2, 2012)

A polite link to lazesteve's search page would have helped neman find all the relevant links to SSN.

I repeated the seach for SSN and came up with the same results that newman did, No suitable matches were found.. It would appear that the forums search feature ignores a three letter searches like SSN and Poe.

This problem maybe bowser related, I'm using Firefox.

Not only are we required to use proper English but have the manners that accompany its use.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 2, 2012)

I think it's supposed to do 3-letter searches, but it hasn't in recent times. Using the quotation marks, "ssn leach" gives 55 matches.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 2, 2012)

I see the fact that just about everything out there has been reduced to a three or four letter abbreviation is a sign of the times. If we all keep relying on these abbreviations and shorthand, we may all end up speaking another language and no one will ever know what the real meaning of 'long' words are any more.

Steve


----------

